# Rengas tiger wood.



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

I have been thinking about ordering some of this because it looks awesome. But most of what I'm reading mentions how allergic it can be to a lot of people. 

Has anyone worked with this wood and what was your experience?


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 21, 2017)

What could possibly go wrong? 

Seriously, it's a rosewood. It's gonna be oily. From the Wood Database: "The sap of Rengas is reported to be strongly irritating to the skin, causing blisters, sores, and reactions similar to poison ivy, as well as fever and constitutional effects in some individuals. "

There are pretty woods that aren't as risky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

Just wanted to hear from people that actually worked with it and had issues or didn't. If ten people reply with no issues I'll probably give it a go. If ten people had blisters then I won't. 

Also forgot to mentioned that it seemed pretty affordable for such a cool looking wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

I have worked with it (turning) and didn't j=have any problems. I am HIGHLY allergic to poison Ivey, oak and sumac. I will break out just for typing those words...
but I didn't have a problem with the Rengas.


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply nywoodturner. Wasvthe wood you worked with dry? Read that the risk goes down if it's dry.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

The100road said:


> Thanks for the reply nywoodturner. Wasvthe wood you worked with dry? Read that the risk goes down if it's dry.



Hard to say. Its an oily wood and difficult to get an accurate reading on. Its been in my shop for several years, but heavily waxed. I think I have one or two pieces about 4x4x2 if you want to try it. Maybe 5x5.


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh wow, I might take you up on that. How much would it cost me?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

Shipping. If you like it send me something back that will make some nice knife scales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've used it before. Nothing happened to me. I did wear a dust mask and had my dc on also....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 21, 2017)

The ivy(s) and I do dance a bit more than I would like. I had a red rash on my fore-arms with Rengas. Showered after each exposure and had no itch or sign each morning. I do not have an air system in place.


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

Alright, wish me luck! Gonna take nywoodturner up on his offer and give it a go. 

Now, what to make with it. Decisions decisions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

Take it easy on me!!!! 

This is my very first bowl and I learned a lot. I need to spend more time sanding and I need to sharpen my tools. 

This is Regas that I got from @NYWoodturner 

So far no rash or blisters so that's a good sign. I think this will make a good paper clip bowl on my desk at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2017)

Be proud of that, that's a dam nice bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice bowl and nice table...I'm still working on the tool sharpening thing too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Nifty little bowl it is! Looks sharp!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 10, 2017)

Good looking bowl Stan.  You can still get those sanding rings out if you re-chuck it. Thats a really nice finish.
Glad you didn't have any reactions

Reactions: Like 1


----------

